# Candies & Hughes



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

... the 1983 Firebird funny car owned by Paul Candies and Leonard Hughes ... driven by Mark Oswald
... Comp Resins Body on a new Revell chassis, MCW lacquers, Slixx decals, Pro Tech details


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

lot of dust. build it a while ago?
looks good. i like the decals.


----------

